# New Location



## Hughesie (May 18, 2006)

hey guys and gals 

i was wondering if you thought these were some good questions to pose to a theatre i am about to work with for a short amount of time


if i have missed any suggest them

Questions to ask

What lighting desk is currently in use

What sound desk is currently in use

What do you plan to use microphone wise (wireless or foot and overhead mics)

Do you have any USB or fire wire audio interfaces available to assist with the recording of the sound feed from the night 

What kind of lighting states are required (for example just full stage open white or do you want colour or just one person highlighted in a scene)


If wireless microphones are to be used how many people need microphones and how much is the budget for these microphones?


----------



## disc2slick (May 18, 2006)

-Do they have a rep. light plot or do you need to make one

-Inventory (lighting, sound, rigging, gels, tools, cables, etc)

-where are lighting positions/rigging points

-Crew?

-Do they have an accurate groundplan you can work from

-scheduling

-are you sharing the space with other groups?

-who's who in management

thats all that springs to mind immediately

good luck,
Dan


----------



## kingfisher1 (May 19, 2006)

Who's in charge (so you can complain to them/ have them scream at you for breaking some minute clause in some obscure beacratic rule book)


----------

